# EXPERTS..PLZ HELP [End of Service Gratuity]



## wickz

ABU DHABI-UAE
my contract was for a period of three years which ended on last august 15 & my employer has extended it for three more years with valid working visa on my passport til 2013.

when i set off on my vacation (01-Sep-2010) he offered me an open ticket with two months of salary n the fee for my return ticket. after three months the employer informs me that i am to stay here until he informs me a day to return back as the business was slow. 
almost two more months passed (after 5 months Jan 3) and when i made contact, he announced that i have been dismissed and that he do not want me back in the country. 

does my visa expire if i don't return within 6 months?
is it possible for me to come back and stay there with this visa at least for a month?
how do i move to another job? 
can he block me from entering to the country?
do i deserve any End of Service Gratuity?
how it is calculated?


----------



## CarlZA

wickz said:


> ABU DHABI-UAE
> my contract was for a period of three years which ended on last august 15 & my employer has extended it for three more years with valid working visa on my passport til 2013.
> 
> when i set off on my vacation (01-Sep-2010) he offered me an open ticket with two months of salary n the fee for my return ticket. after three months the employer informs me that i am to stay here until he informs me a day to return back as the business was slow.
> almost two more months passed (after 5 months Jan 3) and when i made contact, he announced that i have been dismissed and that he do not want me back in the country.
> 
> does my visa expire if i don't return within 6 months?
> is it possible for me to come back and stay there with this visa at least for a month?
> how do i move to another job?
> can he block me from entering to the country?
> do i deserve any End of Service Gratuity?
> how it is calculated?


does my visa expire if i don't return within 6 months? *YES*
can he block me from entering to the country? *As sponsor I believe he would've cancelled your VISA - it's debatable if he did or didn't.*
is it possible for me to come back and stay there with this visa at least for a month? *See above*
how do i move to another job? *You will need a new sponsor for your VISA.*
do i deserve any End of Service Gratuity? *Was it included in your contract when you started? *


----------

